# Im getting a pair of sting rays



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

So I finally thought I would take the challenge of raising sting rays. I have raised every other type of fish even German rams and discus which apparently are some of the hardest fish to look after. Let alone looking after 2 Fahaka puffers. I was wondering if there are any other ray owners that could give me a few pointers. They are a Hystrix/super spot motor crossed with royal marble. They are male and female. The female is 10" and the male is 8" Im am getting a hell of a deal on the 2 I am getting them no matter what. I want to know how big these will get and what other kinds of treats can I feed them. They are pellet trained right now. Any advice will be very much appreciated thanks. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest PM'ing stingraylord, Mike (m_class), Charles (Canadian Aquatics) or skrick. Between the 4 of them you should be off in the right direction.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

to me a big deal is what they eat you will have to plan for it. For me prawn and smelt are the easiest.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes thanks for the advice I do feed my other fish already smelts and prawns. I go to super store its super cheap. What about scallops? can I feed those to my fish or are they a salt water thing?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

These are the pups i bred last yr!? from peter correct!? If so you have nothing to worry about. Captive bred rays are extremely easy to take care of and they eat everything, frozen and pelles. Super easy to take care of. 

Keep it simple:
1) lots of space with overkill filtration
2) temp at 82 and ph 7
3) weekly water change 50 percent
4) feed lots because rays have high metabolism
5) good strong airpump

Besides thats all, im sure youll be fine since you kept discus before.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Since they are on pellet just stick to those. Frozen prawn or smelt as threat. 

These will stay small since they are part hystrix. 

What size tank are they going in? Id like some updated pics if you have time. My first stingrays that ive bred and would be nice to see that they are taken care of!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well thats cool pelets are great even my ray that eats everything doesnt care for them but it makes it easy


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome. They are in a 90 gallon holding tank with a fx5 right now I have to set up my 200 gallon 8x2x2 for them. 1 male and 1 female. I honestly don't know who's they are really I got them off a friend. they had a rough start but they are swimming around now. What are some good types of pellets they could eat? I have a picture in there old tank. I will get updated ones when I can turn on the lights.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

bad move, I see a pleco in there.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

dont know where your located but i bought some pellets my friends ray eats but mine wont eat the id give them to you for cheap they are new life spectrum mega fish formaula pellets


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Awesome. They are in a 90 gallon holding tank with a fx5 right now I have to set up my 200 gallon 8x2x2 for them. 1 male and 1 female. I honestly don't know who's they are really I got them off a friend. they had a rough start but they are swimming around now. What are some good types of pellets they could eat? I have a picture in there old tank. I will get updated ones when I can turn on the lights.


those are my old stingray pups from my breeding.

they are eating carnivore and massive pellets form hikari. take care of them. 200 gallon is a good size tank.

here they are a few hours after birth. male and female. i hope to see updates of them! forum member blueberry has their dad.

03272011 hystrix SP X marble motoro - YouTube

you can also see them in this video. in the background.

04132011 pearl ray - YouTube


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice rays Congrats if they are eating pellets don't change them I agree if you want give them smelt prawn as a treat just for water quality issues unless you have huge filtration


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thank god your saving them from that plec bro!...they will look awesome in my old tank. I promise !!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Plecos are a hit and miss. I kept an albino gibby with my breedig pair of rays for over a year. I sold the plec to lessen my bioload, otherwise all was fine!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was a little scary when I first got them they took a little while to come to. The lights are off they are swimming around now. The picture was of the original owners tank. I have no pleco in mine. thats cool how that they used to be your old pups m_class2g, I was going to get the teacups but I went for these instead. I need to find another few one day hopefully when everything is set up and going. I will get some updated pics soon when they arent buried in the substrate lol.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Thanks guys. It was a little scary when I first got them they took a little while to come to. The lights are off they are swimming around now. The picture was of the original owners tank. I have no pleco in mine. thats cool how that they used to be your old pups m_class2g, I was going to get the teacups but I went for these instead. I need to find another few one day hopefully when everything is set up and going. I will get some updated pics soon when they arent buried in the substrate lol.


what kind of substrate? best to have a light layer of either sand or gravel. i keep mine in bare bottom. easier to clean and so that dirt won't get stuck underneath.

captive bred rays are easy to care for. you will enjoy them a lot since they are already trained to eat pellets. they were actually eating hikari carnivore pellets just a few days after birth!

they will come out of hiding. just offer food and about 3 days or so they will be roaming around and enjoying your new setup!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

at the moment black gravel, they flap their sides and it falls on top of them, then you just see a pair of eyes looking out of the substrate lol. The bigger tank I am putting them into I am thinking darker sand havent got that far. although bare is way easier to clean, I like a little color in the tank. It also makes the colors stand out a little better. I got a Fx5 for the tank also for filtration. I am saving up for a UV light they are a little expensive and running 14 tanks alone and working at a pub is a killer on the wallet. I will hopefully have this massive tank up and running by this weekend. I have to move a few tanks to get it there first. Live and learn ppl get your biggest fish tank first lol.


----------

